# Forum-App



## oGuzee (10. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich benutze ein Android Gerät, und da es mich immer nervt mit dem Internet Browser vom Handy aus das Forum zu checken wollte ich fragen ob es soetwas wie eine App für das Forum hier gibt..

Ich glaube soetwas schon gelesen zu haben.. 

Gruß
oGuzee


----------



## Zeromajor (10. Juli 2011)

Jo gibts, einfach in andriod markt pc games hardware eingeben und dann findest du die app!

MfG Zeromajor


----------



## oGuzee (10. Juli 2011)

Ok runtegeladen, man kann leider nichts posten.. bissl blöd


----------



## ile (10. Juli 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:
			
		

> Ok runtegeladen, man kann leider nichts posten.. bissl blöd



Bei mir funktionierts.


----------



## Mistadon (10. Juli 2011)

Doch, natürlich kann man was posten! Einfach auf Menü und dann antworten.

Bei Android ist die Menü-Taste ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil und wird in allen Apps mit eingebaut. Wenn du eine Funktion auf dem Bildschirm nicht findest, findest du sie auf jedem Fall im Menü


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2011)

Mag zwar ne nette App sein ( ich hasse das Wort ), aber das getippe wäre mir zu umständlich auf den Microtasten


----------



## Aufpassen (10. Juli 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Mag zwar ne nette App sein ( ich hasse das Wort ), aber das getippe wäre mir zu umständlich auf den Microtasten



80% meiner Posts hier auf PCGHX sind von Smartphones getippt wurden. 

(Dieser auch. ;p)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> 80% meiner Posts hier auf PCGHX sind von Smartphones getippt wurden.
> 
> (Dieser auch. ;p)


Wer es mag soll es tun, ich gehöre halt zur anderen und älteren Fraktion


----------



## rajik (10. Juli 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:
			
		

> Ok runtegeladen, man kann leider nichts posten.. bissl blöd



Anmelden!


----------



## ChaoZ (10. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> 80% meiner Posts hier auf PCGHX sind von Smartphones getippt wurden.
> 
> (Dieser auch. ;p)



Bei mir dasselbe 

(Dieser auch. ;p)


----------



## nfsgame (10. Juli 2011)

rajik schrieb:


> Anmelden!


 
Würde ich auch empfehlen .


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

Alternative wäre noch Tapatalk. Darüber kannst du mehrere Foren verwalten, auch PCGHx. 

Poste momentan über Tapatalk. 

@bakterius: Ich muss nicht tippen, ich wische.


----------



## oGuzee (11. Juli 2011)

Hahahahahaha Leute danke danke, ich habe voll vergessen auf die Menü taste zu drücken.. peinlich peinlich danke sehr


----------



## Prognose Bumm (11. Juli 2011)

Cool, ich wusste nämlich gar nicht, dass es eine eigenständige App gibt. Werd' ich gleich mal auschecken!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juli 2011)

Die App ist vorallem übersichtlicher als die eigentliche Website.

Lediglich die Bilder sind nicht so gelungen.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> 80% meiner Posts hier auf PCGHX sind von Smartphones getippt wurden.
> 
> (Dieser auch. ;p)



Same here die App ist besser als am PC durch's Forum zu surfen.

Zumindest auf iOS...


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Alternative wäre noch Tapatalk. Darüber kannst du mehrere Foren verwalten, auch PCGHx.
> 
> Poste momentan über Tapatalk.


 

nur schade dass diese app kostet 

mir gehts nicht um den einen euro, aber es mangelt an der fehlenden kreditkarte


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> nur schade dass diese app kostet
> 
> mir gehts nicht um den einen euro, aber es mangelt an der fehlenden kreditkarte


 
Stimmt. Da muss Google unbedingt nachbesser, ich empfehle PrePaid Kreditkarte. Habe ich auch. 
Aber Tapatalk ist das Geld aufjedenfall wert!


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2011)

oder bezahlung über die handyrechnung wär mir auch recht.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> oder bezahlung über die handyrechnung wär mir auch recht.


 
Ja, muss Google aber mit dem Anbieter klären. Das ist den glaub zuviel Arbeit.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2011)

you're right.. 

wie auch immer, aber es sollten schon verschiedene bezahlmöglichkeiten geben


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

Jo, PayPal kommt bald. Dann sind es schonmal zwei.


----------



## watercooled (11. Juli 2011)

Also von meinen ganzen Posts sind ca. 1400 Posts von meinem iPod


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Also von meinen ganzen Posts sind ca. 1400 Posts von meinem iPod



Wird das Irgendwo mitgezählt? Bei mir wären es denke ich mal an die 2000.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wird das Irgendwo mitgezählt? Bei mir wären es denke ich mal an die 2000.


 
Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## EnergyCross (11. Juli 2011)

hab bisher nur 2 posts mit dem handy geschrieben.. habe die app auch erst seit 'ner woche und gestern gemerkt dass man über die menü taste auch antworten kann


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, leider nicht.



Schade wäre sehr interessant gewesen, am PC bin ich hier fast nie unterwegs...


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Geht mir ähnlich. Seit es die app für Android gibt, schreib ich fast ausschließlich darüber.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (14. Juli 2011)

Die App auf iOS find ich auch super und vor allem sehr übersichtlich.

Die Suchfunktion find ich allerdings nicht so berauschend, die gefällt mir am Rechner um einiges besser


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2011)

Stimmt! Die schmeißt mir auch oft sehr seltsame Ergebnisse raus...


----------



## jensi251 (14. Juli 2011)

Wird da noch was für WP7 kommen?


----------



## HAWX (14. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird da noch was für WP7 kommen?



Das sollte du vielleicht eher einen der Admins hier fragen


----------

